# 2 OHMS vs 4 OHMS



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

whats better having a hard time trying to decide...


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

two ohms if your amp can handle it..sup high current amps are able to drop to 1 or .025 ohm loads but make sure of that first..otherwise just buy two 4's and parrellel them to get 2ohm load..every drop of power you can squeeze the better it will hit..


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Jan 11 2011, 04:02 AM~19564123
> *two ohms if your amp can handle it..sup high current amps are able to drop to 1 or .025 ohm loads but make sure of that first..otherwise just buy two 4's and parrellel them to get 2ohm load..every drop of power you can squeeze the better it will hit..
> *


so then by buying 2 dvc 4ohm subs wiring them parrellel to get 2 ohms i should buy an amp that runs stable bridged at 2 ohms..


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

yes if the amp is stable at two ohms per channel or if only being bridged is stable..lots of varibles goes into this but a basic system then yes you'll be fine..


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Jan 11 2011, 04:44 AM~19564168
> *yes if the amp is stable at two ohms per channel or if only being bridged is stable..lots of varibles goes into this but a basic system then yes you'll be fine..
> *


thanks for the info bro


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

First off Road, do you have an amp yet? if not then I'd start there. Look at budget first if you have 500-1000 for an amp I'd recommend a good Class-D amp from Sundown, AudioQue, Rockford, Kicker or any reputable company. If you don't have a lot of cheese to spend, then I'd go with Audiopipe, Hifonics, Soundtream. Most class-d amps run a 1 ohm mono and you can achieve that several ways and coil combonations. 4 single voice 4ohm woofers in parallel= 1 ohm, two dual voice subs that are 4ohm per voice coil, or a single sub that is dual voice 2ohm per coil + many more..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Jan 11 2011, 06:50 AM~19564183
> *First off Road, do you have an amp yet? if not then I'd start there. Look at budget first if you have 500-1000 for an amp I'd recommend a good Class-D amp from Sundown, AudioQue, Rockford, Kicker or any reputable company. If you don't have a lot of cheese to spend, then I'd go with Audiopipe, Hifonics, Soundtream. Most class-d amps run a 1 ohm mono and you can achieve that several ways and coil combonations. 4 single voice 4ohm woofers in parallel= 1 ohm, two dual voice subs that are 4ohm per voice coil, or a single sub that is dual voice 2ohm per coil + many more..
> *


I was gonna say that if she is using 2-DVC 4 ohm subs, it would actually be seeing 1 ohm if you wired it in Parrallel.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

more is always better, doesnt everyone know that?


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 11 2011, 11:53 AM~19566365
> *more is always better, doesnt everyone know that?
> *


i dont really know much between the 2 differences i never really been around much car audio i did awhile back just need a little schooling about car audio again


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Jan 11 2011, 05:02 AM~19564123
> *two ohms if your amp can handle it..sup high current amps are able to drop to 1 or .025 ohm loads but make sure of that first..otherwise just buy two 4's and parrellel them to get 2ohm load..every drop of power you can squeeze the better it will hit..
> *


what amps do you know that can handle .025 ohm?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Jan 11 2011, 04:57 AM~19564118
> *whats better having a hard time trying to decide...
> *


to answer ur question neither is better.has to really do w the stability of ur amps..but sound wise no difference..


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Jan 11 2011, 08:07 PM~19569355
> *what amps do you know that can handle .025 ohm?
> *


older us amps like the vlx400 vlx100 high current amps..orion hcca 225,250,2100 
and some mmats amps..none of these are class d amps


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 11 2011, 09:01 PM~19571305
> *to answer ur question neither is better.has to really do w the stability of ur amps..but sound wise no difference..
> *


x2 just helps in wiring your subs to a final ohm with subs


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Jan 11 2011, 03:57 AM~19564118
> *whats better having a hard time trying to decide...
> *


it depends on a few things.. what amp you'll be running and what its ohm load capability is ex. some amps are 2 ohm stable, some 1 ohm stable. etc.
the lower your ohm load, the more watts you can draw from the amp.
also the lower ohm load you go, the more distortion you get.. so for best sound quality you wnat higher ohm load. ideally you want to match amp and subs and know how you'll be wireing.. series, parallel, or series-parallel.. you get least distortion with parallel..hope this helps..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

in addition. i remember your other post . youre buying two subs right.
think of it like this.. most amps in general are 2 ohm stable which means they can handle as low as 2ohm load without probs.. so lets sayyou get two dual 4ohm subs. you can wire them series parallel and get a 4ohm load. better sound quality. or
you get two single 4ohm and wire them parallel to 2ohm load .. you get more out of your amp..

so think of the subs ur getting. and what they handle rms. at what wired up ohm load. then find amp that matches close to that combined rms watts at that ohm load rating.. the amp specs will say ex. 400rms watts at 2ohms etc.


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Jan 12 2011, 02:34 PM~19576571
> *it depends on a few things.. what amp you'll be running and what its ohm load capability is ex. some amps are 2 ohm stable, some 1 ohm stable. etc.
> the lower your ohm load, the more watts you can draw from the amp.
> also the lower ohm load you go, the more distortion you get.. so for best sound quality you wnat higher ohm load. ideally you want to match amp and subs and know how you'll be wireing.. series, parallel, or series-parallel.. you get least distortion with parallel..hope this helps..
> *


yeah it helps bro thanks for the info and every one else


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Jan 12 2011, 03:02 PM~19576825
> *in addition. i remember your other post . youre buying two subs right.
> think of it like this.. most amps in general are 2 ohm stable which means they can handle as low as 2ohm load without probs.. so lets sayyou  get two dual 4ohm subs. you can wire them series parallel and get a 4ohm load. better sound quality. or
> you get two single 4ohm and wire them parallel to 2ohm load .. you get more out of your amp..
> ...


ok so let me see if i gert this rite if i buy 2 subwoofers DVC 4 ohms and i wire them series to get 8 ohms then i wire them Parallel or bridge them to amp i am makeing a 4 ohm load on the amp in which this case ill have cleaner bass but i would have to make sure the amp runs 4 ohms stable...:dunno:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Jan 12 2011, 03:25 PM~19577030
> *ok so let me see if i gert this rite if i buy 2 subwoofers DVC 4 ohms and i wire them series to get 8 ohms then i wire them Parallel or bridge them to amp i am makeing a 4 ohm load on the amp in which this case ill have cleaner bass but i would have to make sure the amp runs 4 ohms stable...:dunno:
> *


yup.. you would wire those two dvc4ohm subs.. like so.. wire each sub vc parallel which would make each sub 2ohm then subs together in series which will get you 4ohm load


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Jan 12 2011, 03:33 PM~19577105
> *yup.. you would wire those two dvc4ohm subs.. like so.. wire each sub vc parallel which would make each sub 2ohm then subs together in series which will get you 4ohm load
> *


now the other issue would be deciding which amp to get in this would a class D amp do


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

class D are one channel amps built for subwoofer use only. so the lowest OHM load they will take is 1ohm. so if you get 4ohm or 2ohm dvc subs youll be able to use a 1ohm stable amp..

example:::: you buy two subs dual 4ohm rated at 500w rms each,them youll need to buy a class d amp that does 1000w rms at one ohm.

example::::buy two subs that are dual 2ohm rated at 500w rms each, then youll need a class d amp that does 1000w rms at 2ohms.

use this handy tool to help you find ohm loads http://www.the12volt.com/caraudio/woofer_configurations.asp


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Jan 12 2011, 03:46 PM~19577231
> *now the other issue would be deciding which amp to get in this would a class D amp do
> *


ya. look for a monoblock.. hifonics makes good amps for cheap price.. imo the only cheap amp thats any good.. i have a brutus 2000d. been abusing it for over 2yrs now with not a single prob.. otherwise look for an amp with low THD less than .08.. the lower the better.. u also want high damping factor. higher the better.. watch out for amp spec that give the rated rms at 17volts.. imo stay away from those. u want an amp that give u rated power at normal auto voltage 14v


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

whats the wireing diagrame for both 4 and 2ohms, i 4got it been awhile sine i did it


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jan 12 2011, 03:59 PM~19577341
> *class D are one channel amps built for subwoofer use only. so the lowest OHM load they will take is 1ohm. so if you get 4ohm or 2ohm dvc subs youll be able to use a 1ohm stable amp..
> 
> example:::: you buy two subs dual 4ohm rated at 500w rms each,them youll need to buy a class d amp that does 1000w rms at one ohm.
> ...


kool bro thanks for the info i used that calculator for the ohms to help me figure out what playboi13 was explaining earlier...also why would i need to buy a 1000w amp wheter if it will be 1 ohm or 2 ohm if the subs are 500w


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Jan 12 2011, 04:02 PM~19577369
> *ya. look for a monoblock.. hifonics makes good amps for cheap price.. imo the only cheap amp thats any good.. i have a brutus 2000d. been abusing it for over 2yrs now with not a single prob.. otherwise look for an amp with low THD less than .08.. the lower the better.. u also want high damping factor. higher the better.. watch out for amp spec that give the rated rms at 17volts.. imo stay away from those. u want an amp that give u rated power at normal auto voltage 14v
> *


kool bro im checking sonics site


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Jan 12 2011, 04:09 PM~19577414
> *kool bro thanks for the info i used that calculator for the ohms to help me figure out what playboi13 was explaining earlier...also why would i need to buy a 1000w amp wheter if it will be 1 ohm or 2 ohm if the subs are 500w
> *


since each sub would require 500w to properly be powered,so 500+500=1000. basically you gotta match them up.


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jan 12 2011, 04:15 PM~19577446
> *since each sub would require 500w to properly be powered,so 500+500=1000. basically you gotta match them up.
> *


so a 500 watt amp wouldnt push them hard enough so what ever the rms rating on the subs are you go double on the amp but wont it fry the coils or something


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Jan 12 2011, 04:09 PM~19577414
> *kool bro thanks for the info i used that calculator for the ohms to help me figure out what playboi13 was explaining earlier...also why would i need to buy a 1000w amp wheter if it will be 1 ohm or 2 ohm if the subs are 500w
> *


not sure if i understand question but i'll use my setup as example
.
i have two diamond audio 15" d9 subs 2000 max 1000 rms each dvc 4ohm
im running them with the brutus 2008d which is rated at 2000rms @1ohm,
[email protected] and i think 650rms @4ohm
i have them wired in parallel to one channel. so they handle 1000rms each so parallel all the way down brings it to a 1 ohm load. so when that 1ohm load is wired to the amp.. im pulling 2000rms out the amp to the subs which gives them 1000rms each


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Jan 12 2011, 05:19 PM~19577475
> *so a 500 watt amp wouldnt push them hard enough so what ever the rms rating on the subs are you go double on the amp but wont it fry the coils or something
> *


tell me how much power u need and subs ur using and i will tell u were the good amps r hifonics bxi are flea market shit good amps cost the same if u know where to look..


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Jan 12 2011, 05:20 PM~19577482
> *not sure if i understand question but i'll use my setup as example
> .
> i have two diamond audio 15" d9 subs 2000 max 1000 rms each dvc 4ohm
> ...


brutus cant make 2k..and if u dont have 200 amps to it at all times u wont see it any how...and thats not factoring in impeadance rise and voltage drop


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 13 2011, 12:39 PM~19586307
> *brutus cant make 2k..and if u dont have 200 amps to it at all times u wont see it any how...and thats not factoring in impeadance rise and voltage drop
> *


im aware hifonics are overrated, but not by too much.. i was giving him a general description to understand.. also.. i do have the big three upgrade along with a 300amp alt and a second battery kinetik 2400.. so i am giving it ample supply.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 12 2011, 11:02 PM~19582246
> *tell me how much power u need and subs ur using and i will tell u were the good amps r hifonics bxi are flea market shit good amps cost the same if u know where to look..
> *


i'd like to know where to get top quality amps for that price.. let me know..


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 12 2011, 11:02 PM~19582246
> *tell me how much power u need and subs ur using and i will tell u were the good amps r hifonics bxi are flea market shit good amps cost the same if u know where to look..
> *


well at first I was wanting to buy the Kicker L5 12s but i am wanting to be able to have enough money to be able to buy an amp and box as well plus not to mention and amp wiring kit that ill be buying from "all out customs" 


so i am trying to decide between these subs


http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_27311_...io-SEX12D2.html

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_11355_...5-08S12L54.html

let me know which amp is better for these subs


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Jan 13 2011, 05:20 PM~19588243
> *well at first I was wanting to buy the Kicker L5 12s but i am wanting to be able to have enough money to be able to buy an amp and box as well plus not to mention and amp wiring kit that ill be buying from "all out customs"
> so i am trying to decide between these subs
> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_27311_...io-SEX12D2.html
> ...


stay away from the l5 the sex are cool u can get a audioque or sundown sae 1200 they work good and around around 240 and will b very reliable

www.db-r.com


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 13 2011, 05:28 PM~19588784
> *stay away from the l5 the sex are cool u can get a audioque or sundown sae 1200 they work good and around around 240 and will b very reliable
> 
> www.db-r.com
> *


why stay away from the L5 :dunno: ive heard themn before and the bass is nice..so then ill just get those RE S-EX subs


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 13 2011, 12:39 PM~19586307
> *brutus cant make 2k..and if u dont have 200 amps to it at all times u wont see it any how...and thats not factoring in impeadance rise and voltage drop
> *


Yep. And X2 on the Sundown or Audioque. You could actually run your subs at .5 Ohms and after impedance rise your amp will be looking at a load well above 1 ohm. You should always factor in imp. rise and voltage drop to try and build your system to minimize their effects. That way your subs will be getting power closer to their rated RMS specs. A lot of people brag about how many watts their throwing at their subs, when in reality it is close to half that.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Jan 13 2011, 06:31 PM~19588807
> *why stay away from the L5 :dunno: ive heard themn before and the bass is nice..so then ill just get those RE S-EX subs
> *


the L5 is sloppy but buy what u like...


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 13 2011, 10:20 PM~19592521
> *the L5  is sloppy but buy what u like...
> *


well rite now i want to have enough for 2 subs plus an amp and wiring kit and im trying to keep it under $600 bucks so thats why i am going with the RE Audio S-ex 12s


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 13 2011, 10:20 PM~19592521
> *the L5  is sloppy but buy what u like...
> *


x2.. no L5... that re audio will blow it out the water. and will last alot longer if not forever..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by L.Daco1_@Jan 13 2011, 07:41 PM~19590193
> *Yep. And X2 on the Sundown or Audioque. You could actually run your subs at .5 Ohms and after impedance rise your amp will be looking at a load well above 1 ohm. You should always factor in imp. rise and voltage drop to try and build your system to minimize their effects. That way your subs will be getting power closer to their rated RMS specs. A lot of people brag about how many watts their throwing at their subs, when in reality it is close to half that.
> *


question for you.. im pretty knowledgable in car audio.. and you seem the same if not more.. i looked at those sundown and audioque.. what so great about them when they both have pretty high THD.. if someone gonna pay price of a sundown wouldnt it be better to go with this which has great thd and damping
http://www.woofersetc.com/p5362/MD3D--US-A...s-Amplifier.htm
like i said.. im knowledgeable , but not a pro


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Jan 15 2011, 10:40 AM~19604422
> *question for you.. im pretty knowledgable in car audio.. and you seem the same if not more.. i looked at those sundown and audioque.. what so great about them when they both have pretty high THD.. if someone gonna pay price of a sundown wouldnt it be better to go with this which has great thd and damping
> http://www.woofersetc.com/p5362/MD3D--US-A...s-Amplifier.htm
> like i said.. im knowledgeable , but not a pro
> *


most class d have high thd..they are focusing on raw power..but most of the distortion even 5 percent is in audible.plus the low pass and subsonics croos out allnoticeable noise..even in front stage amps 1 percent is hard to hear..


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Jan 14 2011, 12:05 AM~19593079
> *well rite now i want to have enough for 2 subs plus an amp and wiring kit and im trying to keep it under $600 bucks so thats why i am going with the RE Audio S-ex 12s
> *


how much room u have for box.u may want to spend more on a single larger woofer..and build something bigger and more effiient..


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Jan 15 2011, 09:40 AM~19604422
> *question for you.. im pretty knowledgable in car audio.. and you seem the same if not more.. i looked at those sundown and audioque.. what so great about them when they both have pretty high THD.. if someone gonna pay price of a sundown wouldnt it be better to go with this which has great thd and damping
> http://www.woofersetc.com/p5362/MD3D--US-A...s-Amplifier.htm
> like i said.. im knowledgeable , but not a pro
> *


THD is almost completely useless as a single value. Total Harmonic distribution function is more important. Any THD <1% is pretty much inaudible to the human ear, and even if that value is doubled I doubt that most people could even tell the difference. THD will also change with frequency. When talking about a class D amp, this value is even less important than it would be for a Class A or B. When determining which amp is best for a given system there are much more important factors to consider than factory specs. Components and board layout give huge clues as to the quality of an amp. You can see many of these at ampguts.com.

A listening test will tell you much more about an amps capabilities than a bunch of numbers from a spec sheet. You can also find some pretty extensive real world tests on the net which can tell you what an amp can really do. 

There is absolutely nothing wrong with the USAmps amp that you linked to. They have a really good reputation and many people run those amps and swear by them. In the 2000Wrms range, IMO, the AQ2200 gives the absolute best bang for your buck. Not to say that it is the best out there, but for it's price, it will do rated and then some in most applications. The same can't be said about most amps in that power and price range.

I am far from a car audio pro, but I do have a pretty extensive background in electronics and sound principals (e.g. sound propagation, fundamental and harmonic frequencies, SNR, etc.) Though most of my experience is based on sound characteristics in a liquid medium (water) there are only slight differences when applying this to a gas medium (air).


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 15 2011, 03:52 PM~19605559
> *most class d have high thd..they are focusing on raw power..but most of the distortion even 5 percent is in audible.plus the low pass and subsonics croos  out allnoticeable noise..even in front stage amps 1 percent is hard to hear..
> *


Good luck, Ive stated this on several forums. It's funny when people say they can here the difference between classes of amps 
:roflmao:


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Jan 15 2011, 02:13 PM~19606005
> *Good luck, Ive stated this on several forums. It's funny when people say they can here the difference between classes of amps
> :roflmao:
> *


I know. It's gotten to the point where I don't even post a response to some of the BS I see on these forums. I just wanna know where people get this shit from? Do they just make it up as they go along? The funny thing is, there is sooo much good info to be found on the net that could explain some of the most basic info to those that really don't have a good grasp on some of these concepts. It's just plain ignorance.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by L.Daco1_@Jan 15 2011, 01:05 PM~19605647
> *THD is almost completely useless as a single value. Total Harmonic distribution function is more important. Any THD <1% is pretty much inaudible to the human ear, and even if that value is doubled I doubt that most people could even tell the difference. THD will also change with frequency. When talking about a class D amp, this value is even less important than it would be for a Class A or B. When determining which amp is best for a given system there are much more important factors to consider than factory specs. Components and board layout give huge clues as to the quality of an amp. You can see many of these at ampguts.com.
> 
> A listening test will tell you much more about an amps capabilities than a bunch of numbers from a spec sheet. You can also find some pretty extensive real world tests on the net which can tell you what an amp can really do.
> ...


cool.. thanks for the info. so thd, damping factor, and slew rate dont make that much a difference in sq?..

for kicks.. what do you think of my diamond audio 15" TDX D9's


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 15 2011, 12:57 PM~19605584
> *how much room u have for box.u may want to spend more on a single larger woofer..and build something bigger and more effiient..
> *


well the system is going in my 99 chevy malibu the area i plan to put the box is 32W x 15H i was thinking a 15 inch sub and sonicelectronix has some bass packages that i am considering


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Jan 15 2011, 04:41 PM~19606434
> *cool.. thanks for the info. so thd, damping factor, and slew rate dont make that much a difference in sq?..
> 
> for kicks.. what do you think of my diamond audio 15" TDX D9's
> *


i like the diamond separates but there woofers arent very efficcient,,just my experience..


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by L.Daco1_@Jan 15 2011, 03:31 PM~19606123
> *I know. It's gotten to the point where I don't even post a response to some of the BS I see on these forums. I just wanna know where people get this shit from? Do they just make it up as they go along? The funny thing is, there is sooo much good info to be found on the net that could explain some of the most basic info to those that really don't have a good grasp on some of these concepts. It's just plain ignorance.
> *


om about two more topics away from not posting either.. :uh:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Jan 15 2011, 07:05 PM~19607275
> *well the system is going in my 99 chevy malibu the area i plan to put the box is 32W x 15H i was thinking a 15 inch sub and sonicelectronix has some bass packages that i am considering
> *


this.get a aq1200 or sundown sae-1200 and a or a sa 12- aq hdc 312 dual 2 in 3.5 ft tuned to 35 and it will be real nice in ur car and b under 600


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 15 2011, 02:52 PM~19605559
> *most class d have high thd..they are focusing on raw power..but most of the distortion even 5 percent is in audible.plus the low pass and subsonics croos  out allnoticeable noise..even in front stage amps 1 percent is hard to hear..
> *


this is what most do not realize..class d amps work on amperage more than your old school mosfets..so the more amps the more power but more noise and distortion on a class do so most are not true rms power rated..mostly peak output..where older amps push true wattage at 12v nominal and the more amperage and power the hight the rms climbs..


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 15 2011, 06:14 PM~19607348
> *this.get a aq1200 or sundown sae-1200 and a or a sa 12- aq hdc 312 dual 2 in 3.5 ft tuned to 35 and it will be real nice in ur car and b under 600
> *


can u please provide me these links to were i can buy these items bro thanks in advance


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Jan 15 2011, 03:41 PM~19606434
> *cool.. thanks for the info. so thd, damping factor, and slew rate dont make that much a difference in sq?..
> 
> for kicks.. what do you think of my diamond audio 15" TDX D9's
> *


To be completely honest, I have never heard these in an actual setup, so there's really nothing I can say about them either way. I'm not the type to jock or bash a product based on specs or fanboy-ism (new word!!).

I'm guessing that you either own or are looking at owning these speakers. If you like 'em then buy 'em. Fuck anyone who says anything about your setup. If you like it then that's all that matters.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Jan 15 2011, 08:40 PM~19607934
> *can u please provide me these links to were i can buy these items bro thanks in advance
> *


www.audioque.com

i just did a hdc 12 for a guy its a beast...on a aq 1200


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 16 2011, 11:09 AM~19611717
> *www.audioque.com
> 
> i just did a hdc 12 for a guy its a beast...on a aq 1200
> *


kool thanks bro looks like ill have to buy stuff piece by piece my tax return isnt going to be as much as i was hoping it would be i got other priorities to take care of some bills, my kids needs, IRS :banghead: and whats gonna be left give half to my wife and half to me


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

im also considering 2 10s maybe sealed or ported what is anyones feedback on 10s ....like i said my tax return aint gonna be what i thought it would be so im considering a smaller setup until i can be able to buy bigger subs and amps...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

bought a pair of audique 2200s last year for around 330 shipped each,ended up selling them to some buddies and bought another pair for me to hold down...

my buddy has 1 2200 on 4 15s kicker,since he had the speakers already before buying the amp,we had to wire it at 2 ohms(4 ohm dvc subs)and him thinking the amp wasnt gonna do much at 2 ohms,was suprised and happy..he ended up buying the other amp and i plan on re-doing his whole setup over and get rid of the cvrs he has now and go with 4 audioque 15s in a 4th order bandpass through the rear deck ...he has the room for ported but wants to do 4 subs instead of 2


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by L.Daco1_@Jan 15 2011, 10:01 PM~19609127
> *To be completely honest, I have never heard these in an actual setup, so there's really nothing I can say about them either way. I'm not the type to jock or bash a product based on specs or fanboy-ism (new word!!).
> 
> I'm guessing that you either own or are looking at owning these speakers. If you like 'em then buy 'em. Fuck anyone who says anything about your setup. If you like it then that's all that matters.
> *


cool.. i do own two 15" diamond audio D9's.. love em. .best subs ive ever owned.. used to be a jl fan but went thru bout a dozen subs...got these d9's for a great deal.. and i personally love the sq.. tight as a ten, and deeper then shit..never had a prob in the 3 yrs i owned em..


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

since RE audio subs are made in china can they still be trusted I have a thing for avoiding most of what ever is made in china...I know a majority of items we use are manufactured in china but whats is everyone feedback on this..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Jan 17 2011, 05:10 PM~19622618
> *since RE audio subs are made in china can they still be trusted I have a thing for avoiding most of what ever is made in china...I know a majority of items we use are manufactured in china but whats is everyone feedback on this..
> *


as far as i know there us co.. same co as US amps.. besides.. most US companies that are built in US are still using parts mostly mfr in asia


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Jan 18 2011, 04:13 PM~19630372
> *as far as i know there us co.. same co as US amps.. besides.. most US companies that are built in US are still using parts mostly mfr in asia
> *


Which companies from the US build there own stuff?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Jan 18 2011, 01:29 PM~19630519
> *Which companies from the US build there own stuff?
> *


i couldnt tell ya


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

whats the info on these amps 










http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_22574_...-KAC-9105D.html


they any good


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Jan 23 2011, 07:15 PM~19677357
> *whats the info on these amps
> 
> 
> ...


garbage


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Jan 24 2011, 01:01 PM~19683097
> *garbage
> *


discuss


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Jan 24 2011, 01:06 PM~19683141
> *discuss
> *


kenwood hasnt made amps that r anygood in over a decade


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Jan 24 2011, 01:36 PM~19683399
> *kenwood hasnt made amps that r anygood in over a decade
> *


ok kool im just asking cuz in the reviews other buyers gave this amp pretty good rating..
and instead of 12s that i was planning to get i was thinking 10s instead and this amp instead and these kenwood amps do they cutout, burn out or something..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Jan 24 2011, 02:05 PM~19683631
> *ok kool im just asking cuz in the reviews other buyers gave this amp pretty good rating..
> and instead of 12s that i was planning to get  i was thinking 10s instead and this amp instead and these kenwood amps do they cutout, burn out or something..
> *


they just suck..


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Jan 18 2011, 02:29 PM~19630519
> *Which companies from the US build there own stuff?
> *


DD and Stillwater if i remember right


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Jan 11 2011, 03:57 AM~19564118
> *whats better having a hard time trying to decide...
> *


yes amps run cool at 4 ohms. but half the power. sound stream and mtx and rockford. make amps that will run all day long at 1 ohm . and not shut down.power acoustic. power bass clarion make amps that are 1 ohm stable for half the price..it is up to you on how much you want to spend..for it all..


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

any one think these are good amps 

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_23679_...-PZT1500.1.html

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_29612_...lifier-Kit.html

the reviews are positive but i would like to hear every one elses point of view


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Feb 1 2011, 05:39 PM~19759304
> *any one think these are good amps
> 
> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_23679_...-PZT1500.1.html
> ...


that prime amp sucks ass homie out here in az. the punch amps are a lot better and not that much more.take the punch for sure..


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 1 2011, 06:21 PM~19759760
> *that prime amp sucks ass homie out here in az. the punch amps are a lot better and not that much more.take the punch for sure..
> *


im trying to find a good budget amp that can perform well to push a DC audio LEVEL 3 12 sub 600 RMS.... 

what about sony amps..


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

what about infinity amps are they good amps

Infinity Reference 1600A


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

This one and call it a day!

http://www.audioque.com/AQ1200D-Amplifier_p_30.html :biggrin: 

or find a used Sundown amp! :biggrin: 

I bought my Sae-1200d for $200 shipped :biggrin: 

I've seen em cheaper too and it's a freakin' Beast! :biggrin:


----------



## sativa251 (Jan 4, 2005)

it does not matter what you have to consider is what you amp can do and how hot you want it to run... if you max is 1000*2 @ 2ohms and then you want a sub that can max out at 2000 watts @ 2 ohms and a nominal reading 1000 watts and you will never go boom but you will smoke when you turn up the gains. changing ohms could help if you were going to run 12 subs or more then it get complicated and is not worth my time with out the ca ching


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sativa251_@Feb 5 2011, 01:08 AM~19793255
> *it does not matter what you have to consider is what you amp can do and how hot you want it to run... if you max is 1000*2 @ 2ohms and  then you want a sub that can max out at 2000 watts @ 2 ohms and a nominal reading 1000 watts and you  will never go boom but you will smoke when you turn up the gains. changing ohms could help if you were going to run 12 subs or more then it get complicated and is not worth my time with out the ca ching
> *


what are you talking about homie. :dunno: you can blow a sub faster by under powering it .then over powering it.. just trying to under stand what do you mean.. :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 5 2011, 09:14 AM~19793827
> *what are you talking about homie. :dunno:  you can blow a sub faster by under powering it .then over powering it.. just trying to under stand what do you mean.. :biggrin:
> *


Totally incorrect. 

You are confusing under powering with clipping the amp.

Running less than RMS power to ANY sub will NOT blow it.

Turing the gains, bass boost and volume all the way up making the amp clip is what blows subs.


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Feb 5 2011, 09:11 AM~19794221
> *Totally incorrect.
> 
> You are confusing under powering with clipping the amp.
> ...


ya but if you have a 2000 watt sub and a 1000 watt amp that amp will allways be maxed out . and there for it will allways run hot and cause over time the out puts to start sending out ac current and that will blow the sub faster. then running a 2000 watt amp on a 2000 watt sub there for gain is not as high runs cooler and will last a lot longer.. :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 5 2011, 12:12 PM~19794474
> *the out puts to start sending out ac current and that will blow the sub faster
> *


Yet again, you are COMPLETELY INCORRECT.

Amplifiers ALWAYS output AC current under normal operation.

What you are describing is "clipping", that I already mentioned in the above post.


> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 5 2011, 12:12 PM~19794474
> *then running a 2000 watt amp on a 2000 watt sub there for gain is not as high runs cooler and will last a lot longer.. :biggrin:
> *


The gain has NOTHING to do with how well you power match your sub and amp.

The gain control on the amp is to match your output voltage from your source to the amp, that's it, nothing more.


I think you should stick to your custom installs they you are obviously good at and leave the forum advice to people that know how things actually work.

I'm not trying to be rude to you, but the more of your incoherent and incorrect posts I read, the more I realize you should not be trying to help with the technical side of things here.

Most people come here for help and advice, but if you give them incorrect information and they don't know it's incorrect, you will find yourself on someones bad side very quickly.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 5 2011, 12:12 PM~19794474
> *ya but if you have a 2000 watt sub and a 1000 watt amp that amp will allways be maxed out . and there for it will allways run hot and cause over time the out puts to start sending out ac current and that will blow the sub faster. then running a 2000 watt amp on a 2000 watt sub there for gain is not as high runs cooler and will last a lot longer.. :biggrin:
> *


If your amp is always maxed out and it overheats, your amp is a piece of shit. A good amp is meant to do 100% of its power 100% of the time and still play.

Since you say an amp puts out DC voltage, hook up a 9v or 12v battery to a speaker, of any size, and post what song it plays.

EDIT: Better yet, put it on a 12v battery (like a car battery) and let it sit overnight, report back in the morning.


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Feb 5 2011, 12:42 PM~19795231
> *Yet again, you are COMPLETELY INCORRECT.
> 
> Amplifiers ALWAYS output AC current under normal operation.
> ...


you are not rude at all. no one knows it all so i will listen to what you have to say..its all good. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Feb 5 2011, 02:42 PM~19795231
> *Yet again, you are COMPLETELY INCORRECT.
> 
> Amplifiers ALWAYS output AC current under normal operation.
> ...


  
People confuse the concepts of the Gain. 


> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Feb 5 2011, 03:00 PM~19795303
> *If your amp is always maxed out and it overheats, your amp is a piece of shit.  A good amp is meant to do 100% of its power 100% of the time and still play.
> 
> Since you say an amp puts out DC voltage, hook up a 9v or 12v battery to a speaker, of any size, and post what song it plays.
> ...


That would be funny to see!!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

This topic has been pretty helpful. i too am looking for an amp. my budget is around $350 but no more than $400. if i can i'd like to spend less than the $350 for something that can push the 2 Kicker S12L7 duel 2 ohm Solo Baric's. 

these are the ones i've been looking at. please tell me what you think and feel free to add to the list. thanks

DTR1.2200D - Soundstream Monoblock 2200 Watt Class-D

TX1.2000D - Soundstream 2000W RMS Tarantula Series Monoblock 

HFi2000D - Hifonics Monoblock 2000 Watt HFi Series Amplifier

SAZ-1000D - Sundown Audio 1000W 1-Channel Monoblock Amplifier


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 5 2011, 11:35 PM~19798257
> *This topic has been pretty helpful. i too am looking for an amp. my budget is around $350 but no more than $400. if i can i'd like to spend less than the $350 for something that can push the 2 Kicker S12L7 duel 2 ohm Solo Baric's.
> 
> these are the ones i've been looking at. please tell me what you think and feel free to add to the list. thanks
> ...


Sundown SAX-1200d

Keep in mind, with a pair of dual 2's you have to run it at 0.5 ohms, or 2 ohms.


----------

